# fishing report june 12-13



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The mayfly hatch is occuring on most lakes and has made the walleye fishing very tough.We decided to switch gears last weekend and fish bass.Last weekend we fished smallmouth and did very well.Look for rocks in a lake that has smallies and cast 1/8-1/4 oz jigs with a white twister and be ready for the explosive fight that these fish are known for.This weekend I fished largemouth with my brother in law in a Ottertail co lake.We were casting plastic worms and plastic craws into emerging cabage beds in1'-5' of water.We caught 20 or so on saturday evening from 1-3 1/2 lbs.Back at the access the guys fishing walleyes were grumbeling about not getting a single bite and they couldnt figure out why.All you had to do was look at the trees that were covered with mayflies, and the waters surface covered with the skins of mayfly larvae,to see that the walleye fishing was just about hopeless.Switching gears and going after bass turned poor prospects for fishing into a very enjoyable fishing trip.


----------

